# Best plumbed in water filtration system?



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I've recently moved on to a plumbed in Fracino Classic 1 Group machine and I'm considering plumbing in a water filtration system - space is tight but what would people recommend gives the best results taste wise.

thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What budget do you have in mind?

There are many options, from a simple inline filter to a home RO system (reverse osmosis) giving you ultimate control.


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Glenn,

probably looking at getting a simple in line system at this stage

any advice appreciated

thanks


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

What's the mains feed like as it is?

You have to base your filtration around what treatment this feed will require


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Reiss of Londinium is advertising a new unused PurePro reverse osmosis system that is no longer needed...

https://londiniumespresso.com/blog/puropro-reverse-osmosis-system-unopened-for-sale

That will take everything out of the water... You will only be left with some H and about half the quantity of O.

I have been using the same system for over one year now...

This form of filtration raises a different issue though, which is that it is better for taste and the longevity (acid water rots boilers) of your machine to add some temporary hardness back into the water...

...I use a re-mineralisation cartridge which is filled with a mixture of calcium and magnesium salts, which together bring the hardness up to somewhere between 50 and 90 parts per million, which is ideal.

BTW: I am in London where the temporary hardness in tap water is generally approaching 300ppm, but there are some places in the UK... Oop north generally, where water needs very little treatment, unless you have an issue with mass medication (I don't like the idea of fluoride being added by "government scientists").


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

This is the system I decided to go with having had the same thoughts that you've had:

http://www.abodedesigns.co.uk/aquifier.html

hope it helps


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are these filters or softeners,there are many filters available but to what extent do they soften (remove calcium etc). Most of these filter manufacturers seem a little shy when it comes to information on the softening aspect Ie no details or tables:confused:


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

After reading another thread on here I've just fitted a Brita Purity c150 quell st system.

I'm sure you can buy better systems, but my budget wasn't the largest and I managed to source the head and 5 filter cartridges for less than £100 (which should do me for the next 2-3yrs)

Tester kit from here http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Plumbing/Water%20Treatment/Water%20Hardness%20Test%20Kit/d20/sd2976/p91729

Results pre filter 300 +ppm

Results post filter (Set at 0% so that all of the water is filtered) 80/90 ppm

Like I said, I'm sure that better/more appropriate systems will be available but this set up seems to do what I need for now.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm getting similar results as Mouse using the Brita c300 cartridge (300+ppm before and 80/90ppm after). To my pallet there is also an improvement in taste.


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

The aquifier safelock filter is designed to improve the taste, clarity & odour of water.

The twist to fit locking filter is designed to change as easily as a light bulb and contains two elements foreffective filtering:

1) Activated Carbon - reduces the presence of chlorines, alcohols, bleach and detergents among others.2) Polyphosphate crystals - these slowly dissolve temporarily improving the effects of 'hard water' . Its all about choice really, I suppose one system must be very similar to the next?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephen, what system do you have and how much did it cost please?

(also how often do you have to change filters and how much per filter?)

I'm also reviewing my options as I live in central London and am looking at an RO system with remineralisation.

I currently use Pozzani No.10 Twin but it doesn't filter oestrogen etc...


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Stephen, what system do you have and how much did it cost please?
> 
> (also how often do you have to change filters and how much per filter?)
> 
> ...


Hi Milanski...

I am using the very same RO system that I highlighted in my previous post, it is the top of the range Pure-Pro system... The one that Reiss was selling (now sold) was ordered at the same time.

Any competent RO system will clean the water, it is important to ensure that you are making enough pure water to keep up with your use of water... Which is obviously not a massive problem if it is only being used for the coffee machine... I use it at the sink as well (and the fridge!). The standard RO system stores clean water in one of those pressurised metal tanks, it goes in under mains pressure and then an internal bladder/balloon pushes the water to the machine.

Having cleaned the water, as you know the resultant aqua is pure and therefore acidic, something around a PH of 5.5, this kills espresso machines almost as completely as scale, so it is important to add some hardness back...

I eventually settled on a 10" re-mineralisation cartridge from Pozzani.

I experimented a lot with Pure-Pro and Pozzani standard re-mineralisation cartridges and they got nowhere near the hardness that we require/desire...

I spoke with one of Pozzani's top blokes Steve Malloney, and together we produced a cartridge that is 50-50 Calcium and Magnesium... The magnesium seems to be slightly more soluble...

I return hardness levels of something between 50 and 90 parts per million.

I related the process more fully on the Londinium website: https://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/30-plumbed-in-what-about-water-quality

The Pure-Pro was around £350, but as I said, it doesn't have to be all singing, the TDS meter and the pump are both useful additions though.

The "SJ special" re-mineralisation cartridge from Pozzani was around £20 for the cartridge and around £20 for the housing.

Finally, in order to accurately measure the hardness levels in your output, it is worthwhile purchasing a good water hardness test kit...

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/espresso-machine-parts/temporary-hardness-th-water-test-kit

or

http://www.hach.com/total-hardness-test-kit-model-5-b/product?id=7640219508&callback=qs

I also have a TDS meter which reads the hardness of the output from the RO (which should be zero or damn close to it), and then takes a reading after it emerges from the re-mineralisation filter. This is only practical when one starts from pure water though, in all other circumstances, the above re-agent tests are the only accurate measure.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info Stephen. Much appreciated.

Shame I missed out on that deal!

I'm fairly techy (being an audio mastering engineer and coffee enthusiast) but have to admit the whole water purity/TDS measuring thing is taking a long time to make sense to me. I wil have to spend some time researching different RO systems and their prices but I noticed Pozzani do an RO system for £199. I gather I could use your special SJ cart as part of the setup?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Milanski said:


> I gather I could use your special SJ cart as part of the setup?


Yes, it is important to ask for "Steve Malloney" to ask for the special, but it is basically 50/50 Calcium and Magnesium.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great, thank you Stephen.


----------

